# Another rod question - Apologies



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I know there have been a lot of posts with questions about which rod, setup, etc. I've done a lot of searching, but couldn't find anything specific. A few of us are looking to the experience of those that have been around the block more than a few times. Now to the question I have available to me either a Ugly Stick Lite 8'6" MH, lure wt 1/4-1oz; an Okuma SST 8'6" M, lure wt 1/4-5/8; or a SST MH 3/8-1 1/2 oz. I've got the reels, Penn Sargus or Okuma Avenger. I'm looking to use for wading targeting specs and reds, as well as site fishing from the beach for pomps, blues, spanish or anything that tugs using mostly artificial's but occasionally live shrimp/fleas and free lining bait fish. Given the choices, which would you choose? Thanks for opinions.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

No opinions or recommendations?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not familiar with either of the rods above.. I use a 7'6" Shimano rod and 3000 sized reel while wading and sight fishing from the beach.

What size are the reels?


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Tyler, both reels are 4000 series. I don't know if I need to be slinging a 1 oz. lure. I want to keep things on the lighter side.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I think either will do fine then.. You shouldn't need to throw anything over 3/4 oz.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Appreciate the help Tyler. Your advice was what I was looking for. I guess I should have asked about lure weight rather than rods. Be safe on the water and tight lines.
Chris


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone haven any opinions of a Shimano Scimitar or clarus rod?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

If you can afford the Clarus over the scimitar then go that route. You have more sizing options with the Clarus.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Shimano's new rods are some of the best on the market.. I'd look into the Convergence and Clarus. They are 59.99 and 89.99.. I believe both come in black foam split grip and cork. The Sellus is another one also.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on the Shimano's. The clarus is a great rod. I use the Shimano in 7'2" paired with a 3000 series Shimano reel. I like a lighter rod med action with extra fast to fast tip. I generally throw a 1/16-1/8 oz jig head with a soft plastic. I carry one heavier rod same make and length but in med heavy for dock fishing.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Red and Tyler, appreciate your comment. I'll be looking at the Shimano lineup.
Chris


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Flats, sorry I missed your reply. I've been thinking that I needed something heavier than 1/2 oz +. Seeing now that when wading I don't need as much as I thought. Appreciate the advice.
Chris


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem my lighter rods are rated at 3/8 oz but throws a half with no problem my heavier is rated at 3/4 but loose a lot of sensitivity and that's huge on the flats. Especially right now with light pick ups.


----------

